# strange train...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

This is just about the strangest rail transportation I've ever seen...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

No, wait... this one's even stranger. It's from 1890. Evidently rank does have its privileges...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've heard of mag-lev trains, but that first one takes levitation to a whole new level!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I could have gotten one of those rail bikes when I was in Michigan from one of their antique stores. It was a neat 10 speed with an arm and a little train wheel that would pop out into place and off you would go.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

There are a lot of creative human powered rail vehicles... 



















Here's a powered armored rail vehicle... note the little brushes to clear the rails in front of the wheels.










Another railbike...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's one powered by pull levers. This is how my MOW cart is going to be powered...










This is a super lightweight racing draisine...









Here's a video of them winning w race by a longshot... obviously a superior machine with strong pushers. 





 
They race out and back on the same track. Here's the turnaround...




 
Here's the neato wheel trophy. They call their race team The Lost Boys...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Happened to come across this continuous track turntable...


----------

